

Online Blogger 'Minerva' Found Not Guilty - lots
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2009/04/117_43503.html

======
intellectronica
'online blogger' - if anyone was questioning why journalism is dying, there's
your answer - it's just not very good :-/

